# Surprise Release - Knights of the Imperium by Graham McNeill



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/knights-of-the-imperium.html

The Imperial Knights have been given a book, at least I think it is a book. Possibly a novella but it says ebook on the page and doesn't specify novella, which other novellas have. Either way it looks very cool and I will definitely be getting a copy.


Edit: Asked on BL's facebook page. It's a novella.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Much as I think Mcneill is more miss than hit, I did like _Mechanicum_ and then, mostly the chapters featuring the Knights. Wait till it comes out to see if it's a novella or whatever though first.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

I think I was looking at this book yesterday. It was a book of lovey pictures, short story's and background for the Houses for Knights. The stuff they couldn't fit in the codex.. 

A great book for people whom want to collect a Knight Army.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ah, only a novella? Somewhat annoyed by the price tag now, considering how much money I have burned on Black Library in the past 24 hours and knowing another ~150€ will be burned before the end of the evening on whatever limited super special deluxe collectors edition crap GW decides to churn out.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Much as I think Mcneill is more miss than hit, I did like _Mechanicum_ and then, mostly the chapters featuring the Knights. Wait till it comes out to see if it's a novella or whatever though first.


It's a novella according to the BL facebook page. Not sure how many pages but I think it's more than their other novellas considering the cost of it.


LotN


----------



## The Scion of Chemos (May 24, 2013)

Uveron said:


> I think I was looking at this book yesterday. It was a book of lovey pictures, short story's and background for the Houses for Knights. The stuff they couldn't fit in the codex..
> 
> A great book for people whom want to collect a Knight Army.


Incorrect good sir.

THE STORY
The swarms of Hive Fleet Hydra descend upon the world of Vondrak, and the Knights of Cadmus answer the call to war. Baron Roland of Cadmus seeks to throw off the yoke of Adeptus Mechanicus control, but the lords of the Red Planet do not easily relinquish their vassals, and they will do anything to ensure that Cadmus remains bound to Mars. With the fate of Vondrak at stake and the designs of a feared Martian adept upon them, can the Knights of the Imperium survive long enough to repel the hated xenos?

It is indeed a story, not a background book.
Though they are doing a codex soon, which should provide us with lots of background fluff


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

One Codex, one hardback Novella, and one Book of Fluff


----------



## gamingharry (Feb 27, 2014)

Picked up the Novella at Black Library live this morning and managed to read about half on the way home. So far I'm very much enjoying it, lots of insight into the personal lives of the Knights and their relationship with the Mechanicum. Very little action but I expect that's what the second half will be all about.


----------



## navynerd1453 (Nov 4, 2013)

cant wait to hear more...How was the event?


----------

